# 62 Icelandics in feedlot awaiting shipment to slaughter



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Please... anyone that can take in an Icelandic horse, take a look at this. Will never get an Icelandic horse this cheap!!


*62 Icelandics in feedlot awaiting shipment to slaughter*

Date: 2010-10-31, 6:52AM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] 

Zillah feedlot has 62 Icelandics awaiting shipment to slaugher. Ages range from 2 - 14. They supposedly all have been handled and halter broke. They have not been handled much this summer so they were pretty timid. Most have had their feet trimmed. Ages are based off size, body size and tail length. Desirable breed, If interested in seeing or purchasing one of these horses please call: 

509-952-3866 If you want to go see them please go to 370 Palen Road, Zillah Washington 


http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/grd/2034816633.html


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

If anyone is transporting any of these to Ohio let me know. Ive been looking for a dun filly.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

my dream for over 20 years and they are the whole country distant from me!! Updates as they are placed/shipped please.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

All the info I am getting is 2nd and 3rd hand. If anyone is interested they will have to deal with the Feed lot directly, time is running out. 

They are at the feed lot now. Some have Strangles, so I have been told. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1449499839121&set=-.










http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=142328211252


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Just way too far away.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh, I like the chestnut with flaxen mane combination. Strangles...yikes.


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

Stonybrook said:


> Oh, I like the chestnut with flaxen mane combination. Strangles...yikes.


Pah. Strangles is a big ta do about nothing. And its like chicken pox, once they get it, they never get it again. No its not great, but its nothing to fear if you have some sort of a quarantine set up. The worst is when it hits older horses. They have a hard time getting over it. Honestly, in my opinion it would be best if everyone were able to introduce their yearlings to it. Let them get over it when they are little and move on. Its like how babies are not nearly as bothered by chicken pox as older kids and adults. When my son was 3 months old I was given the opportunity to GIVE him chicken pox but I figured he was a bit too young. Now that he is three if I find it again i'll let him have it. Better than getting it as an adult. No sense trying to keep someone away from it forever...at one point they WILL get it. 

I had someone NOT buy a horse from me because they felt his neck and decided that he must have had strangles at one point and they didn't want to infect the rest of their horses. I was like...are you serious..... ???


I was boarding a bunch my horses out once and someone brought in an auction rescue and 75% of them got sick. If I recall correctly the young ones all got over it real fast. The rest came around just fine with some treatment.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

Strangles can be dangerous & occasionally horses do die from it. Also, can be expensive to treat if you need the vet. Also, if you are considering shipping one very far a vet will probably not give you health shipping papers if the horse displays signs of illness. 

Having said that, I hope the horses get good homes. I just lost my morgan riding horse to colic and have considered buying another horse. Would love to have a gaited horse and loved the pic of that flaxen one! My fav color. Anyone have any more info? Do these horses have papers or does anyone know the farm they come from? How'd they end up at the feed lot?

I do have to say that it's a known fact that in their country of origin these horses are slaughtered if they are of inferior quality. People there state it very matter of fact & give as part of the reason why these are such good horses (ruthless culling). Very different culture I suppose.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh they're beautiful. I really like the chestnut with flaxen mane and tail and the buckskin colt. Too bad they're ages away from me. Do you know how much they're adopting them out for?

We dealt with strangles many years ago with some foals we bought and according to the vet, any horse that ever came on the property after that would have to have the vaccine for strangles. The horses recovered just fine.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

The Facebook page isn't working. Says it's unavailable?


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

The first link provided was another picture. The link under the pictures takes you to the feedlot sale page. I hope someone gives these guys a home! TERRIBLE!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Just went and checked out the facebook page... Looks like sheer chaos! Apparently they're sorting horses as we speak and some info should be posted as soon as they know, but the ship date for slaughter is VERY soon and they're not sure how much info they're going to be able to get up before the horses will be shipped out, so you need to contact the main lady who posts on the facebook site if you're interested so she can basically pick one out for you (or get you one of the ones from the pix) and get it out of there before they turn around and ship them all back out again... Eek. 

It is good to see so many people on the site taking an interest though. I hope they get saved. No paperwork on them though, so looks like pasture pals or riding buddies, but not worth much as broodies. They're so pretty. Wish I lived near!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

SilverFlame819 said:


> Just went and checked out the facebook page... Looks like sheer chaos! Apparently they're sorting horses as we speak and some info should be posted as soon as they know, but the ship date for slaughter is VERY soon and they're not sure how much info they're going to be able to get up before the horses will be shipped out, so you need to contact the main lady who posts on the facebook site if you're interested so she can basically pick one out for you (or get you one of the ones from the pix) and get it out of there before they turn around and ship them all back out again... Eek.
> 
> It is good to see so many people on the site taking an interest though. I hope they get saved. No paperwork on them though, so looks like pasture pals or riding buddies, but not worth much as broodies. They're so pretty. Wish I lived near!


Shoot! My registered Icelandics will just be pasture and riding buddies. I think it will be a long time before the horse market recovers. 

Having said that, has anyone contacted/have any more info on them? Do they have shipper's prices estimated?


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== We dealt with strangles many years ago with some foals we bought and according to the vet, any horse that ever came on the property after that would have to have the vaccine for strangles. The horses recovered just fine. ===


Vets here won't give the strangles vaccine. Too many violent reactions. A friend's horse blew up - legs and entire body got huge. Vet watched the reaction and didn't think he could save the horse, but he finally did. That vet also won't give the vaccine again.

If there's strangles in the group, none of them will be shipped to folks. No vet would sign the health papers.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

All of the links have a June 16 '09 date. I guess I don't get to have an icelandic.
http://rebelsequinefeedlotsales.myfastforum.org/Available_Horses_about36.html


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

That dun in the bottom corner, drooling over it. Shipping cant be that much right?

Anyone have an idea on approx price range on these?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

way to many horses go to killers, it is a shame, shame, shame. > Marc


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

They are all purebred Icelandic's, with DNA testing you "might" be able to get papers or at least know their blood lines. They are being sold at the Feed lot for kill prices.
You are right, they don't have a lot of time left before they are shipped to slaughter.

Wings Horse Transport, is a good one to call, their prices are pretty good.

I plan on contacting them tomorrow, will see what they say. But if you can, it is best to go out and see the Icelandic's. 
Here's some more photos someone took. Lots of color in that herd.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Owwww I would love that little black one, and the one with the dark mane and tail. How pretty. DH is from Zillah, that iw where he was born.
Unfortunately we are in VA now...How no clue how we would get them here.

Alice in Virginia


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

That is weird...even the post shows that it hasn't been updated since 09.


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

According to the posts on FB this morning, most if not all of the horses have been accounted for and will have homes.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

birchtreefarm said:


> According to the posts on FB this morning, most if not all of the horses have been accounted for and will have homes.


You beat me too it! Yes... once the dust settles, Helen will let us know who is left that needs homes, but sounds like most have been placed, Thank goodness.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

That's wonderful! So glad to hear. What was the point behind outlawing horse slaughter if they're just going to ship them out of country? And if they're still slaughtering horses, why is the horse market still so low? Just wondering.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

The reason they outlawed it was to feel good inside. 

I'd say the market is low because it's more inconvenient and less profitable since they have to take them out of the country to slaughter. Also, the entire economy is poor and horses are a luxury. 

Around here the horse market doesn't seem too bad honestly. Either than or I've gotten used to it lol.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Jackie said:


> Pah. Strangles is a big ta do about nothing. And its like chicken pox, once they get it, they never get it again. No its not great, but its nothing to fear if you have some sort of a quarantine set up. The worst is when it hits older horses. They have a hard time getting over it. Honestly, in my opinion it would be best if everyone were able to introduce their yearlings to it. Let them get over it when they are little and move on. Its like how babies are not nearly as bothered by chicken pox as older kids and adults. When my son was 3 months old I was given the opportunity to GIVE him chicken pox but I figured he was a bit too young. Now that he is three if I find it again i'll let him have it. Better than getting it as an adult. No sense trying to keep someone away from it forever...at one point they WILL get it.
> 
> I had someone NOT buy a horse from me because they felt his neck and decided that he must have had strangles at one point and they didn't want to infect the rest of their horses. I was like...are you serious..... ???
> 
> ...


We had a poster here once who was convinced that if you had a horse with strangles...you had to burn your barn down afterward. Seriously. She swore up and down that her vet told her that. It's amazing what people will say their vet told them.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

6e said:


> That's wonderful! So glad to hear. What was the point behind outlawing horse slaughter if they're just going to ship them out of country? And if they're still slaughtering horses, why is the horse market still so low? Just wondering.


Because all those folks who don't have a clue how real life works can feel better about themselves and the horses they 'saved'. 

Now, all those pretty horsies they 'saved' don't die in a US regulated slaughter house. Now they either starve to death in someone's back yard, are turned out to fend for themselves or are shipped hundreds of miles across the borders to be killed in any manner, be it humane or not, that the Canadian or Mexican slaughterhouses see fit.

Now, doesn't that make YOU feel as good as I do about the US plants closing?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

1sttimemom said:


> Also, if you are considering shipping one very far a vet will probably not give you health shipping papers if the horse displays signs of illness.


At least they won't get shipping papers to be hauled over the border to slaughter either.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Don't touch that place with a 10-foot pole, people. Seriously. Well-known in my neck of the woods, for years and years.


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

Rebel's Equine Rescue is CBER...google it. Not a real rescue.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

mayfair said:


> Rebel's Equine Rescue is CBER...google it. Not a real rescue.


No it isn't but never the less, the Icelandic's need help. I should get an update soon.. hopefully.

I know the Feed lot paid slaughter prices to the breeder that dumped them there and they are charging over that because they are feeding the horses hay. Won't expect anything any different at any Feed lot be it cattle or horses.
Price is still super cheap to save a life.

And yes, this Lot does send horses to slaughter if no one buys them.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Because all those folks who don't have a clue how real life works can feel better about themselves and the horses they 'saved'.
> 
> Now, all those pretty horsies they 'saved' don't die in a US regulated slaughter house. Now they either starve to death in someone's back yard, are turned out to fend for themselves or are shipped hundreds of miles across the borders to be killed in any manner, be it humane or not, that the Canadian or Mexican slaughterhouses see fit.
> 
> Now, doesn't that make YOU feel as good as I do about the US plants closing?


I was just curious because everyone kept blaming the poor horse market on the fact that horses could no longer be slaughtered. I figured all those unwanted horses were going somewhere. 

It kind of reminds me of the dog problem. The market is down, I see horses for the price you'd pay for a goat and yet I still see tons of people selling foals that they're breeding with nothing particular in mind, a lot of times without proven parents and no papers. Just breeding to be breeding I suppose and I can't understand why they do it. The woman we got our mare back from was doing that. She owned her own stud, and he was ok, but nothing spectacular and wasn't proven and no goal in mind when she bred, just bred them because they were there. They can't possibly be making any money at it.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Many people do not think horses can go to slaughter now because of the law, so they dump them loose in many areas of the country. The rescues are over full because of the economy.

There is a Slaughter loop hole that allows horses to be shipped out of the country for Slaughter. But there are only so many "feed lots" in the US that will take horses now.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

bergere said:


> Many people do not think horses can go to slaughter now because of the law, so they dump them loose in many areas of the country. The rescues are over full because of the economy.
> 
> There is a Slaughter loop hole that allows horses to be shipped out of the country for Slaughter. But there are only so many "feed lots" in the US that will take horses now.


Thank you for that information. I didn't know that about the feed lots.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

6e said:


> I was just curious because everyone kept blaming the poor horse market on the fact that horses could no longer be slaughtered. I figured all those unwanted horses were going somewhere.
> 
> It kind of reminds me of the dog problem. The market is down, I see horses for the price you'd pay for a goat and yet I still see tons of people selling foals that they're breeding with nothing particular in mind, a lot of times without proven parents and no papers. Just breeding to be breeding I suppose and I can't understand why they do it. The woman we got our mare back from was doing that. She owned her own stud, and he was ok, but nothing spectacular and wasn't proven and no goal in mind when she bred, just bred them because they were there. They can't possibly be making any money at it.


If you take into account that many of those backyard breeders (of dogs or horses) aren't getting or giving proper care to their expectant mothers or the resulting babies, they probably are making some money.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> If you take into account that many of those backyard breeders (of dogs or horses) aren't getting or giving proper care to their expectant mothers or the resulting babies, they probably are making some money.


True, but even then, they're selling colts around here for $100 to 300 and that doesn't even cover feed and hay for a mare and stallion for the 11 months she's carrying the foal or the 3 to 6 months that the foal is there before they sell it. That doesn't include costs of shots, worming, hoof care, etc provided they even do those things.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Usually they don't do those things.  And unless they bought the pair for breeding purposes only, they had to feed them anyway. It's a screwy mentality, that's for sure. I've been heavily involved in equine rescue for years and at this point, nothing surprises me.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Update... there is 48 Icelandic's at the Feed lot. The source has been found.... and there will also be another 50 Icelandic's to be picked up at the Farm.
The ones at the Farm... will be no charge for. Most are micro chipped so papers are at least possible though not guaranteed.. most are not halter trained.

Contact me at [email protected], if anyone is serious about helping.


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

bergere said:


> Update... there is 48 Icelandic's at the Feed lot. The source has been found.... and there will also be another 50 Icelandic's to be picked up at the Farm.


Oh, if only I could help. I hope everything works out well.


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

Please read this if you want to know more. 
http://fuglyblog.com/


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

mayfair said:


> Please read this if you want to know more.
> http://fuglyblog.com/


Yes, I know her site. I also did some research about her too. Read through some of her past blog posts...and how nasty she gets.
I rate her on level with PETA and their site. 

The Icelandic's still need help...


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

mayfair said:


> Please read this if you want to know more.
> http://fuglyblog.com/


All that will tell you is that the owner of that hateful blog is an extremist who is clearly of poor breeding. :flame:


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I do have to wonder why anyone would send Icelandics to slaughter? They are right in that they are fairly valuable and hard to find and finding homes for them would have been fairly easy, so why would someone send a bunch to slaughter? And I do also have to wonder why there hasn't been a big uprising in the Icelandic community? Or perhaps there has been. I don't know anyone in those, so I wouldn't know. Just sort of curious and was something that occurred to me when I first saw the ad. Even if someone was in financial dire straights and needed to offload the horses in a hurry, I'm sure they could have sold them all to very willing homes for a few hundred dollars each? Just curious. :shrug:


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> All that will tell you is that the owner of that hateful blog is an extremist who is clearly of poor breeding. :flame:


I have to agree with that too.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

That feedlot has strangles in the soil. Also, if you can help it, do NOT deal with any "rescue" in conjunction with that place. Just go to the guy who owns the place and pay him. He's a horse trader who sends the unsellables to slaughter.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

6e, 
I know what you mean- but then the rescue I am affiliated with has rehomed the grandson and great grandson (with racing records) of Secreatariat. Just because a horse is/was expensive or of exceptional breeding doesn't mean they're safe. Sometimes the owner can't be bothered to sell individually, sometimes the kill buyers pick the horses up inexpensively at auction, sometimes the owner is led to believe the horses are going to a good home.
My breed of choice is the gypsy horse, or overseas, the cob or colored cob. They're expensive here and raised for meat there.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

6e said:


> I do have to wonder why anyone would send Icelandics to slaughter? They are right in that they are fairly valuable and hard to find and finding homes for them would have been fairly easy, so why would someone send a bunch to slaughter? And I do also have to wonder why there hasn't been a big uprising in the Icelandic community? Or perhaps there has been. I don't know anyone in those, so I wouldn't know. Just sort of curious and was something that occurred to me when I first saw the ad. *Even if someone was in financial dire straights and needed to offload the horses in a hurry, I'm sure they could have sold them all to very willing homes for a few hundred dollars each? *Just curious. :shrug:


Nope. Right now, at least locally for me, you can buy really decent, well trained and sound horses for 1/4 of what you could 5 years ago. $200-500.00 is normal. There are loads of "free" horses advertised with few takers, and many of the takers are like the nut job near me- no job, a half acre "pasture/corral" and no money to buy feed. She gets some donated hay to keep her 30 some horses, donkeys and goats alive. Truthfully, most of her stock would be better off in a dogfood can. Lame, wormy and underfed is no way to go through life. Sooner or later the police will arrest her for cruelty, the stock will go to another nut job with 50-70 horses on 2 acres and the uncut studs (majestic stallions!) will breed the mares capable of going into heat and the cycle will continue.

People really are an animals worst enemy.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

6e said:


> I do have to wonder why anyone would send Icelandics to slaughter? They are right in that they are fairly valuable and hard to find and finding homes for them would have been fairly easy, so why would someone send a bunch to slaughter? And I do also have to wonder why there hasn't been a big uprising in the Icelandic community? Or perhaps there has been. I don't know anyone in those, so I wouldn't know. Just sort of curious and was something that occurred to me when I first saw the ad. Even if someone was in financial dire straights and needed to offload the horses in a hurry, I'm sure they could have sold them all to very willing homes for a few hundred dollars each? Just curious. :shrug:


They don't have much value when they are mass bred and not even halter trained. The person just got over their heads and now has no choice. 
The Non Profit Rescues(the good ones) are all full.

The owner has agreed to just give the horses away, from the Farm itself. So 50 to 80 Icelandic's will still need homes.

Added note* A well bred, cared for and trained Icelandic.. even these times will run $7,500 and up !


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

If there was a good way to get some here, I would love to have one or two- geldings or studs I can geld.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

southerngurl said:


> If there was a good way to get some here, I would love to have one or two- geldings or studs I can geld.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

I would love to have a couple of pretty mares!! I dont do the boys. But Virginia is so far away....


Alice in Virginia


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

fellini123 said:


> I would love to have a couple of pretty mares!! I dont do the boys. But Virginia is so far away....
> 
> 
> Alice in Virginia


NY is even further/farther.

I'm working on adopting my own skin and bones filly from some local LOSER.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

If there was a way to get some to MT I'd sure be interested !


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

Does anyone have the contact for the owner or reliable source? I might be very interested in one. I recently lost my Morgan riding mare to colic. I'd like a replacement for trail riding & really want a gaited mare. A short stocky horse would be perfect as I don't like tall ones but need one who can carry some weight. I wouldn't mind having to put some training in if the cost was reasonable. I mostly do mares, always have ridden mares and mostly own them. We occasionally do breed but haven't much lately due to economy. I would REALLY love a pinto but not super picky about color. 

(p.s. we do have a gaited morgan mare that I bred/raised & my hubby "stole" as his riding horse cuz she's so comfy! so now I really need a gaited horse!)

Anyway, if you have good info send me a private email [email protected]


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Just got this info from Darick:

Thank You all for the Interest you have shown in
Adopting our horses do to the overwhelming interest in
adopting we are moving to a silent auction the first
adoption will be November 21 there will be a preview of
horses starting at 9 AM Bidding will begin at 11 and end at
noon all proceeds will go to support The USIHC
The remaining horses are not halter broke and
unregistered
we are hoping to have a catalog of horses for adoption
done before the adoption on the 21st
Thank you for your patience
Extreme Farms
Below is A link to Photos that were taken today of some of the horses
up for adoption

http://amandasveranda.blogspot.com/2010/11/washington-icelandics.html


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Heading to Ellensburg today (Saturday), going to the auction tomorrow (Sunday). There's several colts and a handfull of fillies being auctioned at Extreme Farms in Thorp tomorrow. I think it's mostly weanlings and yearlings. My guess is that they will sell this rabble and then use the proceeds to fund registration for the older mares.

I'm taking my horse van... not that I need a youngster, sheesh!!

There's a bunch of photos here: http://amandasveranda.blogspot.com/


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

jennigrey said:


> Heading to Ellensburg today (Saturday), going to the auction tomorrow (Sunday). There's several colts and a handfull of fillies being auctioned at Extreme Farms in Thorp tomorrow. I think it's mostly weanlings and yearlings. My guess is that they will sell this rabble and then use the proceeds to fund registration for the older mares.
> 
> I'm taking my horse van... not that I need a youngster, sheesh!!
> 
> There's a bunch of photos here: http://amandasveranda.blogspot.com/


Is wonderful you are going! Let us know what you pick out and how things look over there.


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh my goodness, the auction is in Thorp, just down the road from me. I'm afraid that if I go i will accidentally bid on one, and i can barely afford the two horses I already have. Don't know how anyone could resist those little guys!


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

just love those pics http://amandasveranda.blogspot.com/2...celandics.html
would love one but already have a rescued pony I am taking care of `sigh`


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

I wanted to stop at this auction yesterday out of curiosity only, but we couldn't find it! We drove past around 10:00, and although there was an address marker on the road, there were no other signs of the horses or identifying the farm. Perhaps this was on purpose, I don't know. That website, Amanda's Veranda, said that only 12 of these horses was adopted yesterday. I sure wish I could take one or two!


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm in Northern California...if anyone were to be bringing a mare or two or three down this way, I'd sure be interested.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Hoo-boy. Well, I crept back over the pass yesterday evening with a colt in my van. NOT what I had hoped to accomplish, but here we are.

There were maybe 20 colts, 2 geldings and maybe 8 fillies. They were all youngsters, ranging in age from weanling to 3 or maybe 4. I wanted to purchase an older mare (something 6 or older) but I was told that they didn't have any for sale.

There was a multitude of conformational sins to be seen. Being in the akward youth stage and not terribly well-nourished or conditioned wasnt doing them any favors either. I'm not saying they were starved. Just a bunch of gangly youngsters with no muscle.

A lot of them were the result of unplanned matings that happened when a stallion got out amongst the mares, I'm told.

Unfortunately, the colt I chose turns out to probably be a cryptorchid. I got all personal-like with his components for a good long while today but have only been able to identify one of what should be a matched set.

I'll post a photo of just his head because the rest of him is an embarrassment. He's tired and sore from the long van ride yesterday and standing all camped-under and cow-hocked. In most of the photos he looks like a real reject and kind of sorry for himself, as well. He's living in the van for now.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

happycat said:


> I wanted to stop at this auction yesterday out of curiosity only, but we couldn't find it! We drove past around 10:00, and although there was an address marker on the road, there were no other signs of the horses or identifying the farm. Perhaps this was on purpose, I don't know. That website, Amanda's Veranda, said that only 12 of these horses was adopted yesterday. I sure wish I could take one or two!


It could very well have been on purpose. I was met with wary skepticism because I didn't have some kind of secret code or password that I apparantly was expected to have. I was asked what group I was with. When I said I wasn't "with" anyone, I could see and feel this wall go up between me and the guy I was talking to. Fortunately, someone there knew me (utter coincidence) and then I was accepted. They were obviously expecting some sort of trouble. The only reason I found the farm as easily as I did was that I saw a truck and horse trailer disappear down the driveway for the farm's address. The farm was way back off the highway, through a golf course!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

jennigrey said:


> Hoo-boy. Well, I crept back over the pass yesterday evening with a colt in my van. NOT what I had hoped to accomplish, but here we are.
> 
> There were maybe 20 colts, 2 geldings and maybe 8 fillies. They were all youngsters, ranging in age from weanling to 3 or maybe 4. I wanted to purchase an older mare (something 6 or older) but I was told that they didn't have any for sale.
> 
> ...


Aw, go on and post pics of the rest of him. It'll give us (and you) something to compare his progress to when he starts lookin' like a horse. 
He does have a sweet look about him.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

jennigrey said:


> It could very well have been on purpose. I was met with wary skepticism because I didn't have some kind of secret code or password that I apparantly was expected to have. I was asked what group I was with. When I said I wasn't "with" anyone, I could see and feel this wall go up between me and the guy I was talking to. Fortunately, someone there knew me (utter coincidence) and then I was accepted. They were obviously expecting some sort of trouble. The only reason I found the farm as easily as I did was that I saw a truck and horse trailer disappear down the driveway for the farm's address. The farm was way back off the highway, through a golf course!


They were trying to keep the Meat buyers at bay... they should of went about it different. If I knew they were going to do this, would have had you drop my name....then you would of had no problems.

Sadly... all the really nice ones were picked up a over a week ago. I know a few people that got some of the older ones, and they were stunning.

But I am glad you picked one of them up. Wild Icelandic's usually tame out pretty quickly.
And as he grows and gets good care... he will start looking better. Young Icelandic's can look really odd.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

bergere said:


> They were trying to keep the Meat buyers at bay... they should of went about it different. If I knew they were going to do this, would have had you drop my name....then you would of had no problems.
> 
> Sadly... all the really nice ones were picked up a over a week ago. I know a few people that got some of the older ones, and they were stunning.
> 
> ...


Some of the adults horses they had on site (the "keepers") were jaw-droppingly beautiful. One in particular was a dapple gray tank that just blew my mind. I pestered to buy one... I asked three times... but was denied. I *REALLY* did not want to bring home a young colt but the friend I'm training for just couldn't go home empty-handed. She's in love with him, so all's well I suppose.

But... just *LOOK* at this, will you?










Thank goodness love is blind. 

I sure hope he isn't truly cow-hocked and sickle-hocked - I hope it's just the tired and sore that's going on right now. He didn't look like this in the corral. A little weak in the pasterns but I chalked it up to young and no muscle. He has decent breadth of loin. Some of the other kids were pretty narrow there.

I think he'll look a lot better when he fills in and develops some muscle. The van is too small to get any better side shots than this. True conformation photos will have to wait till he's out of the van. We've been working on leading and haltering in the van. He's a bright boy, and very calm. 'Course, it helps that he's essentially in isolation right now. I'm the only friend he's got. :gaptooth:


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

They have and had some beautiful Icelandic's. 
Have to admit.. some of the Icelandic foals are such ugly ducklings. I bet you.. with room to run and play and good food and care, your colt will end up being quite the beauty.
Think most of the greys on the place are related and the older ones I have seen photos of are incredible.

One of my friends rescued a young black mare a couple of years ago now.. from the same place I got my rescue Icelandic. The little black mare looked like your colt.. and her front chest.. you could only place one finger between her front legs she was so narrow. You should see her now.. would never tell she is the same horse. She is more than a fist between those front legs and her back legs straightened out nicely.
This is the little black mare that used to look like your colt... last spring. And I bet by the time your colt is 4 years old... he will look just as nice. VBG


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

God love his heart, I bet Shari's right. With some good food and some room to play- he'll be horse-like in no time! Don't forget, little to no farrier care can contribute to a stance too, if the horse has been going that way for some time. Can't wait to see him slicked off in the summer.  Give the lil fella some scritches for me, please.


----------

